

OpenCV for Secret Agents - WhatsName
http://opencv.org/opencv-for-secret-agents-2.html

======
frik
The book title is confusing; that's the subtitle:

 _Use OpenCV in six secrete projects to augment your home, car, phone,
eyesight, and any photo or drawing_

------
drb311
I'm a Packtian. We're having fun with the title, and we hope the book will
help people have fun with OpenCV and learn some useful CV techniques along the
way.

------
derekja
Nice, looks like a fun book!

------
chrisbennet
Those Amazonian women are sending me this book as we speak...

~~~
chrisbennet
Translation: I ordered the book from Amazon.

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazons](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazons)

